# New CRUZE decal added



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Added a Cruze decal yesterday!! It came out pretty good actually! What do you guys think? 
-KY
















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good but them headlights tho


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm debating getting a bridgestone banner for my front and maybe something for the rear, but it won't be ZZPerformance like I thought. They've let me down. 

That's a pretty steep hill your parked on!!!!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks awesome! I like what you did with the RS badge up front.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Trevor- what about my lights!? 








170- it's not a hill it's just the way I took the picture from my 3rd story apt. And I'll tell you what the decal was not easy to make sure it was straight lol I **** near ruined it during the install! 

Sparks- thanks dude I wanted it way to one side on the middle grille but there's plastic behind the spot I really wanted it so I compromised a put it on the lower grille! Pretty cheap add on eBay! 

NY- thanks man! It's appreciated 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Well that's definitely going on my car. How does it mount?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Ha-ha I know man. Just screwing around. Looks good for sure.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

170- haha my bad I had to look at the pic again and was like "**** I does look like I'm on a steep ass hill" lol 

Sparks- I actually just peeled back alittle bit of the corners and stuck them stood back and looked to see if it was straight and of course it can't just be straight on the first try so I peeled the corner pieces off, straightened it and looked again! Def took like a dozen times till I was satisfied! Then peeled back the adhesive paper that the decal is stuck too slowly while eliminating the bubbles with a squeegee! 

Tip: Don't try to install on a windy day like I did! It'll only frustrate you even more bc after awhile the corners won't stick anymore and the wind will blow one side off by the time you get to stick the other corner to see if it's straight or not! 

Also if you get any bubbles that you can't get out, just take a small needle and pop them and smooth so the air can come out. You don't even see the hole you punctured! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

trevor_geiger said:


> Looks good but them headlights tho


Trevor- you know where I can find some headlights that are projectors but let me use the same hid bulbs I own? I know I can do the whole custom retrofit thing but idk if I really wanna put my headlight in the oven and peel the lens cover and risk water getting in them in the future! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

They are just bright haha, and no man just Google or ebay aftermarket headlights for your car or send them into oracle lighting and they can do custom ones I think for around $500 not sure though.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

trevor_geiger said:


> They are just bright haha, and no man just Google or ebay aftermarket headlights for your car or send them into oracle lighting and they can do custom ones I think for around $500 not sure though.


Well I guess the better question would be how would I know that my bulbs would be able to be used in the aftermarkets? I mean yeah I see headlights all over the place but it's difficult knowing if you can use your current bulbs or if they have to be replaced with others! But it's all good I'll figure it out but until then it's gunna stay as is! Lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

What type of bulbs are you using?


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

jbaker2810 said:


> What type of bulbs are you using?


Front 
8000k HIDs in heads and fogs
LED switchbacks in turn signals
Blacked out side markers 








Rear
Full LED bulb install in the tails








Oh yeah and for fun you gotta have the Knight Rider LED Scanner in the grille lol 








Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

You have a link to where you got that decal from? Looks good!!


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

I am running 6000K headlights in an aftermarket housing. Haven't had any issues with that so far


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> You have a link to where you got that decal from? Looks good!!


eBay-$10 something- http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111806219278

Jbaker- I believe it's bc 6000k is more of a bright white color right? Once you go up to 8000k you start to get the blue tint all the way up to 12000k that are really purple! I wanted a more custom look than 6000k but still wanted to have awesome visibility! I like the color 8000k gives off but am slightly tired of proving to every 10th oncoming car that I don't have my brights on lol so I think soon I should get projectors since these HIDs seem to never want to burn out! I had them basically since I purchased the car in 2011 when they came out and usually run them constantly as DRL as well kinda waiting for one to go out so I can purchase a whole new aftermarket headlight assembly! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

My 6000K lights are arctic white. They definitely are more white than yours but they still do have a blue tint to them


----------

